

Show HN: Time series visualization service (many weekends project) - graphspot
http://graphspot.com/

======
phatboyslim
Do you have plans to include screenshots of the graph output?

~~~
graphspot
The graph output is a work in progress, I will update it in a couple of days
with a screenshot.

